# To those that live in southern Minnesota



## Icycat (Feb 9, 2006)

I work(but not paid) at the Humane Society in New Ulm, Minnesota. New Ulm is in the crouch between the Minnesota River and Cottenwood River. There is a lot more cats then dogs here and hardly any birds. Well there is this one cat that really needs a well diseved home. His name is Bandit and he has roundworm/ringworm. He is locked up in an issolation room where there is no windows or sunlight for some time sence he had it and he gets treatment. The vets say to put him down but Bandit needs to have at least one day to enjoy his life as well that it's not life threatening. He would just love a loving family after all those treatments.


----------

